

Extreme Lean Startup: $62.17 - gregmuender

SpareSquare (www.sparesquare.com) is a Google Chrome Extension that submits your work to a professional editor automagically at the click of a button. I launched the beta version of SpareSquare for the price of a nice dinner. I would love to hear your feedback. Read more here on the build: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sparesquare.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-i-built-my-startup-for-6217
======
motyar
[https://www.sparesquare.com/blog/how-i-built-my-startup-
for-...](https://www.sparesquare.com/blog/how-i-built-my-startup-for-6217)

